# Show next weekend....should we go? Are we ready?



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I would take him! Sounds like fun :]. My horse is under-muscled (Which I'm working on. The last 4 months he was being worked very lightly.) and I still barrel race him some. I would do lots of trail riding. Lots of hills help out. Rack (or whatever gait it is he does) up hills for a good workout. Ride at least 3 days a week. As for arena stuff, I'm not sure if you canter your horses or not, but you can do your horses little "racking" gait for about 5 minutes, then canter on one lead for 3 minutes, then on the other for 3 minutes. Give him a nice cool down. Once he can handle doing this, bump it up a minute for each gait. Hope this helps! :]


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

go  it doesnt matter about the blue ribbons just go for the expeirence you need to get used to shows before fair


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree , the experience would be great for both of you..have fun: )


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I've got a video for you guys to critique....the product of 13 years of riding LOL I'm scared but I want your critiques!!:





 
And here's some pics of his muscling changes. The first is from winter (January?), the second is from April 24th, and the third is from yesterday. he's 22 years old and I haven't been able to ride him for 7 weeks (hurdling injury) starting May 4th, so he's really undermuscled. I'm riding him every day now and he's looking better by the day, IMO. How do you think he would do in an open Halter class at a show held by a 4-H group? His conformation seems excellent to me except for his high withers (which further highlight his topline undermuscling! Argh!), but hey, I've been known to turn a blind eye to my horses' faults. How old would you guess he was from the pics from yesterday? Anyway, tell me how you think he would place with a week more of riding daily for muscling. I personally think he looks 100% better from the first two pics!:

*January:*
*







*

*April 24th:*
*







*

*June 24th:*


----------

